# Disque Dur externe verrouillé



## Tzeen (29 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

Avant toute chose, je tiens à préciser que je me rends bien compte qu'une multitude de topics à ce sujet ont déjà été créés, seulement j'en ai fait le tour et.. impossible de trouver une réponse à ma question 

Voilà le problème: j'ai reçu aujourd'hui un disque dur externe commandé en seconde main. L'ancien propriétaire l'utilisait sur un PC. Lorsque j'ai essayé de glisser des fichiers dedans, un message m'informant que le disque ne peut être modifié s'est affiché.

J'ai essayé de le déverrouiller en "lisant les informations" mais il n'y a rien en dessous de "lecture seulement": ni verrou, ni menu déroulant...

J'ai également été dans Utilitaire disque et ai tenté de modifier le format du volume (il est actuellement en étendu journalisé) mais, à chaque fois que je quitte la fenêtre, l'ancien format réapparait.

Pour finir, j'ai tenté de "vérifier" le disque, mais un message d'erreur s'affiche: "La vérification du volume a échoué: demande non valide". Et toutes les cases en-dessous sont grisées (vérifier/réparer les autorisations, etc.)

Je n'ai vraiment plus d'idées 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Mai 2012)

Il te faut via l'utilitaire de disque Aller sur l'onglet Partitionner là tu crées une nouvelle partition de format mac os étendu journalisé... ce qui effacera tout le contenu du disque .

Car à mon avis le disque est en NTFS   http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Il te faut via l'utilitaire de disque Aller sur l'onglet Partitionner là tu crées une nouvelle partition de format mac os étendu journalisé... ce qui effacera tout le contenu du disque .
> 
> Car à mon avis le disque est en NTFS   http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html



Certes certes, mais se contenter de "formater" ne sera qu'une demi mesure, mieux vaudrait "partitionner" (même en une seule partition), *histoire de remplacer le schéma de table de partition MBR par un tableau de partition GUID, bien mieux adapté à l'utilisation du disque sur Mac.*


----------



## Tzeen (8 Juin 2012)

Youpi, ça fonctionne! Merci beaucoup


----------

